# New Seymour Duncan Jupiter Pickup



## AkiraSpectrum




----------



## gunch

Hauch lives!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yehhh boiii, rail pickups are the tits.


----------



## SlamLiguez

Coming from a player like Wes and knowing the bands he's been in, this seems like the perfect pickup for more technical/articulate styles of metal, dudes a machine


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

2 years and 7 guitar endorsements later, we have it. 

Bad jokes aside, that looks killer. I love the radiused rail look. I really, really am curious about how this pickup will be EQ'd. Similar to the Nazgul or Black Winter?


----------



## bnzboy

Sweet. I am hoping for a tweaked modern Dimebucker on steroids for this one.


----------



## 0rimus

Maaaaan, I've wanted either a 7 string Slug or Dimebucker for so long but the Custom Shop route scares me (only heard good things though lol)

Thought about caving and getting an X2N 7, but after having one in a 6'er tuned to C, I know everything mushes together (crushing tho). Can't imagine it for detuned 7...

Rails ftw


----------



## FitRocker33

7 string only?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

FitRocker33 said:


> 7 string only?



Probably starting off with 7, and if it gets popular they'll do 6 and 8 string variants.


----------



## wedge_destroyer

0rimus said:


> Maaaaan, I've wanted either a 7 string Slug or Dimebucker for so long but the Custom Shop route scares me (only heard good things though lol)
> 
> Thought about caving and getting an X2N 7, but after having one in a 6'er tuned to C, I know everything mushes together (crushing tho). Can't imagine it for detuned 7...
> 
> Rails ftw



I know an X2N(6) can get mushy in the wrong guitar, however my X2N7 in my Ibanez cuts like a razor.

First new Duncan since the SLUG I've thought about.

Rails FTW indeed


----------



## JK-PA

I hope there will be a 6 string version one day.


----------



## narad

Sounds good and all, but the collaboration between pickup manufacturers and artists seems like such a joke. Maybe behind the scenes some interesting feedback actually happens, but when it's marketing time it's all: "For X's playing style, he needs a pickup that is tight and clear, but also full sounding, and with none of the ice-picky high end you often find in pickups of this type." I mean, this has been the pitch going back like 10 iterations of prog metal artist pickups. At least the slug was new in it being like, "Yea, the thing about this pickup is it's just overwound all the way."


----------



## Mathemagician

“Our new album is more raw sounding and has much better production. It’s fuller sounding and also has plenty of room to breathe.”

“Our new pickup is more raw sounding and has much better note pronunciation. It’s fuller sounding and also has plenty of room to breathe.”

It’s the same sales pitch every time.


----------



## narad

"We think you're really gonna love it"


----------



## Zoobiedood

What would the alternative marketing-speak be like?


----------



## Mathemagician

Zoobiedood said:


> What would the alternative marketing-speak be like?



“This shit is crunchy like Doritos”


----------



## cardinal

I haven't had good experiences with rail pickups with a radius like that. The outer strings are too quiet. Modern guitars just have very flat radii, so something that curved moves away from the strings too much.


----------



## Sumsar

Well I have only had a Dimarzio X2n 7 In a pretty bright and bass lacking Ibanez prestige, but I really liked it, though it sounded a bit thin. This makes me want to get it off the shelf and put it in a more full sounding guitar just to see what it is like 

I like more options, more options is good. I know that it can be argued how much input Wes really had on this, but it is however nice to have a pickup that is not designed by/for the next djent kid on the block but someone with a more real guitar sound


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zoobiedood said:


> What would the alternative marketing-speak be like?


"The jupiter has very present bottom notes of chocolaty, thick pummeling riffage, with midnotes that evoke a crisp smell like fresh citrus and topnotes that leave a lingering sweet aftertaste"


----------



## FitRocker33

KnightBrolaire said:


> "The jupiter has very present bottom notes of chocolaty, thick pummeling riffage, with midnotes that evoke a crisp smell like fresh citrus and topnotes that leave a lingering sweet aftertaste"



Don’t forget the wire that’s been slow aged in oak barrels for 12 years in a monastery in Albania.


----------



## 0rimus

When I first joined this forum I was super jealous of everybody jumping on the Painkiller, Aftermath, M7, etc. hype train.

I was even super late to the Black Winter party.

But now I'm an adult idiot with disposable income. So I preordered it.


----------



## Blytheryn

FitRocker33 said:


> Don’t forget the wire that’s been slow aged in oak barrels for 12 years in a monastery in Albania.



Basement in Santa Barbara, more likely


----------



## Zoobiedood

KnightBrolaire said:


> "The jupiter has very present bottom notes of chocolaty, thick pummeling riffage, with midnotes that evoke a crisp smell like fresh citrus and topnotes that leave a lingering sweet aftertaste"


While it sounds yummy, from a marketing perspective, I don't think it would work. So we are stuck with the same handful of adjectives and quotes from artists. It is worse when artists bounce from one company to another and say things like 'This one _really_ gives me an aggressive tone!!'


----------



## oneblackened

The demos Wes made didn't impress me too much - it seemed like it was sort of 'articulation over all' voiced which can be pretty nasal. That may just be his tone, though - so I reserve judgement til I hear one in person. Guess I'm going to the Duncan booth this year.


----------



## Vyn

0rimus said:


> When I first joined this forum I was super jealous of everybody jumping on the Painkiller, Aftermath, M7, etc. hype train.
> 
> I was even super late to the Black Winter party.
> 
> But now I'm an adult idiot with disposable income. So I preordered it.



Funny you mention Black Winters because apart from being a kick-arse pickup, they are also the only pickup with a memorable marketing pitch and imagery which I think is half the reason they are everywhere.


----------



## HAUCH

Sup y’all.

Super stoked on everyone’s reaction to the Jupiter so far. I’ve considered the idea of uploading DI’s of it for people to try through their rigs, but I’m not sure if everyone owns a reamp box. Would there be any interest in that?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HAUCH said:


> Sup y’all.
> 
> Super stoked on everyone’s reaction to the Jupiter so far. I’ve considered the idea of uploading DI’s of it for people to try through their rigs, but I’m not sure if everyone owns a reamp box. Would there be any interest in that?



Could help a lot for some of us that use plugins or modelers. So uh, fuck yes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HAUCH said:


> Sup y’all.
> 
> Super stoked on everyone’s reaction to the Jupiter so far. I’ve considered the idea of uploading DI’s of it for people to try through their rigs, but I’m not sure if everyone owns a reamp box. Would there be any interest in that?


yes plz


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Zoobiedood said:


> What would the alternative marketing-speak be like?


We kinda thought up all the pickup combos we could, but we still need to sell pickups so here’s this one!!!


----------



## lewis

HAUCH said:


> Sup y’all.
> 
> Super stoked on everyone’s reaction to the Jupiter so far. I’ve considered the idea of uploading DI’s of it for people to try through their rigs, but I’m not sure if everyone owns a reamp box. Would there be any interest in that?


this is excellent Wes and would be much appreciated by alot of people.

Personally, Im of the opinion that any Pickup company should provide free D.Is of every pickup they sell
So you offering that would be great.
I presume this is actually much more than just a "7 string Dimebucker" like some were suggesting?


----------



## Type_R3387

Preordered this pickup shortly after the announcement and just got an update from UPS that said “Out for delivery”. Upon checking the info on their site, turns out it’s on the truck but won’t be delivered till Monday... Can’t wait to hear it!


----------



## JimF

Have these landed yet? Has anyone got one? Apart from Wes obviously


----------



## KnightBrolaire

JimF said:


> Have these landed yet? Has anyone got one? Apart from Wes obviously


I've seen a bunch of people on IG get them, but haven't heard any new clips.


----------



## 0rimus

I'm working on it. I only have one passive pickup 7 stringer that I'm going to put the Jupiter in, had everything ready to go for a pickup swap session...

And the pickup cavities are too small lol

Both for the covered Liquifire I was gonna put in the neck, and the Jupiter (like most Duncan pups actually) is a little too beefy in the midriff hahaha. Alot of copper wire.

Have to route open the pickup cavities. It's a Douglas Hadron 727 that shipped with tiny little Chinese no name pickups.

I effing hate routing. Love every other part of woodworking. Just not routing. So it'll be awhile


----------



## nateispro

That sucks having to route! I have a RGD 7 coming in and was wanting covered pups but didnt want to deap with opening up the cavities either. Im excited to hear the jupiter. I feel like itd be a good change up from what Ill be loading in my RGD, i have a STFY3-7 coming in and I think the Jupiter would compliment it well


----------



## JimF

Ah so the routing issues were more because of the guitar’s factory routs rather than the pickup size? I was worried for a second!


----------



## 0rimus

JimF said:


> Ah so the routing issues were more because of the guitar’s factory routs rather than the pickup size? I was worried for a second!



Yeah, the Jupiter I could cram in there without routing, just the covered neck pickup needs routing.


----------



## Cancer

So, perhaps I'm crazy, but I can't find the Duncan Jupiter anywhere now. I mean the forums are talking about it, but I've poured over Duncan's site and can't find it anymore.

Did we lose Wes to Fishman too?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Cancer said:


> So, perhaps I'm crazy, but I can't find the Duncan Jupiter anywhere now. I mean the forums are talking about it, but I've poured over Duncan's site and can't find it anymore.
> 
> Did we lose Wes to Fishman too?


http://customshop.seymourduncan.com/jupiter-7-string-rail-bridge/


----------



## 777timesgod

Still waiting for Uranus pickup.... *Complete silence, picks coat and leaves*

On another note, I always liked rail pickups for tapping during solos. What is the overall response of the Jupiter one for this technique?


----------



## Zoobiedood

Since it is a Custom Shop pickup, and not announced until a few months ago, there probably isn't many in the wild yet.


----------



## oneblackened

The little bit I tried it at NAMM it was really unique. It had this almost single coil like attack to it that was really interesting with low tunings - I'm not quite sure I loved it, but it was NAMM with amps I wasn't familiar with.


----------



## JimF

777timesgod said:


> Still waiting for Uranus pickup.... *Complete silence, picks coat and leaves*



I heard they sound like ass


----------



## Bearitone

Mathemagician said:


> “This shit is crunchy like Doritos”



Shit, this would make me seriously consider a pickup though


----------



## AwakenNoMore

$160 is pretty steep for a pickup. How much better can this be than a Black Winter?


----------



## Seabeast2000

AwakenNoMore said:


> $160 is pretty steep for a pickup. How much better can this be than a Black Winter?



Its a sig though, so some juice goes to the artist maybe?


----------



## AwakenNoMore

The906 said:


> Its a sig though, so some juice goes to the artist maybe?


True. Without being able to get my hands on both back to back or see some very convincing reviews, it's a pass for me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

AwakenNoMore said:


> $160 is pretty steep for a pickup. How much better can this be than a Black Winter?



The sig pickups noaways seem to start off as custom shop pickups, so they're pricey as hell. If they do good, they get turned into production pickups like the Alpha/Omega set.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

if they do make it a production model it's gonna be like a year or more before you see any sub 150$. that's what happened with the a/o set.


----------



## AwakenNoMore

KnightBrolaire said:


> if they do make it a production model it's gonna be like a year or more before you see any sub 150$. that's what happened with the a/o set.


Looks like I'll be rubbing my junk on an BW set then.


----------



## oneblackened

Alright, so I was down at Axe Palace today and got to try it into an actual amp. It's SUPER tight, but it's not super thin. That really weird single coil-y attack was not there but it was a very articulate pickup. I dug it overall.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

finally found another demo of the pickup


----------



## Adieu

Mathemagician said:


> “This shit is crunchy like Doritos”



"Mushier than a beer-soaked Twinkie"


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Adieu said:


> "Mushier than a beer-soaked Twinkie"



If I had a custom pickup for cavernous doom played with an HM2 clone running through a (insert brand here) practice amp mic'd inside a plastic bucket, I'd use that tone description.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I snagged a Jupiter last night for $100.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> I snagged a Jupiter last night for $100.


CLIPS NAOO


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> CLIPS NAOO



Apackofclips Now.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> CLIPS NAOO





The906 said:


> Apackofclips Now.



I just need to figure out what guitar I'm going to put it in. I already have too many sets as is and this isn't a complete set either so I need to get a neck pickup at some point too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

he's doing cthulhu's work


----------



## Sdrizis89

They all sound great. In the mix I think I prefer the BW, outside of a mix the Nazgul is my favorite. The Jupiter sounds like a Nazgul with little more output and more highs. Great comparison video, we need more of those.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Hauchs are beutiful in that clip. Like a tighter Black Winter with more clarity.


----------



## Zado

So the quest for ultimate clarity and tightness has reached new heights


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Zado said:


> So the quest for ultimate clarity and tightness has reached new heights



Maybe for some still, but after the last decade of models after iterations and brands and comparisons... I'm going backwards into dirt and looser tones. Not like a screen door in a hurricane loose, but far away from ultra processed/4 noise gate/whiplash tightness. In almost every brand I've noticed a slight metallic chirp to many the ultra-tight models, and my ears have shied away. The Jupiter's almost have it, but somehow it's mostly filtered out. But that's JUST from hearing clips. I'll have to give them a go someday myself. 

I pitched to Guitarmory on one of their social media "what do you guys want" questions to make an ugly OSDM favoring bridge pickup, and there were a surprising number of agreements to that comment. Stupid hot, articulate, and a bit unhinged. Not looking for razor sharp riff blades, but rather big bludgeoning hammers of tone. Clarity and tightness coming from your playing over gear makes more sense to me. Wes is a stupid good player, and will make anything sound awesome. I like what he designed with SD, I think it sounds cool and checks a lot of blocks. After all these comparison clips, the Black Winter is still reigning as more my preference for no more reason than I just like the fucking sound.


----------



## Zado

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Maybe for some still, but after the last decade of models after iterations and brands and comparisons... I'm going backwards into dirt and looser tones. Not like a screen door in a hurricane loose, but far away from ultra processed/4 noise gate/whiplash tightness. In almost every brand I've noticed a slight metallic chirp to many the ultra-tight models, and my ears have shied away. The Jupiter's almost have it, but somehow it's mostly filtered out. But that's JUST from hearing clips. I'll have to give them a go someday myself.
> 
> I pitched to Guitarmory on one of their social media "what do you guys want" questions to make an ugly OSDM favoring bridge pickup, and there were a surprising number of agreements to that comment. Stupid hot, articulate, and a bit unhinged. Not looking for razor sharp riff blades, but rather big bludgeoning hammers of tone. Clarity and tightness coming from your playing over gear makes more sense to me. Wes is a stupid good player, and will make anything sound awesome. I like what he designed with SD, I think it sounds cool and checks a lot of blocks. After all these comparison clips, the Black Winter is still reigning as more my preference for no more reason than I just like the fucking sound.


You are talking with the wrong guy, I'm an overwound PAF/ hot rodded vintage output humbucker / single coil guy  but honestly this endless search for the tightest bareknaggro djenticulate hi-fi pickup entertains me quite a lot


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'll probably try it eventually...


----------



## Matt08642

Zado said:


> You are talking with the wrong guy, I'm an overwound PAF/ hot rodded vintage output humbucker / single coil guy  but honestly this endless search for the tightest bareknaggro djenticulate hi-fi pickup entertains me quite a lot



I love in all the videos when they roll back the volume and talk about how it cleans up nicely, as if it's an eye popping a-ha moment, never done before


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Matt08642 said:


> I love in all the videos when they roll back the volume and talk about how it cleans up nicely, as if it's an eye popping a-ha moment, never done before


to be fair not all pickups clean up well when you roll back the volume, especially higher output pickups.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Zado said:


> You are talking with the wrong guy, I'm an overwound PAF/ hot rodded vintage output humbucker / single coil guy  but honestly this endless search for the tightest bareknaggro djenticulate hi-fi pickup entertains me quite a lot



I love hot rodded vintage pickups, more so than uber tight articulation anymore. I've learned to love the right single coils in certain applications, like on my Ormsby SX7. I wish it was hotter but it just has such a beautiful sound. Not gonna lie, Rick Graham reinvigorated my enjoyment of Strat single coil tones. Simultaneously making me feel shitty about how my playing compared to his is a pile of hot garbage. Wes kinda does that too. Bastards. Gloriously talented bastards.


----------



## ShiftPoint

Hey guys, figured I'd contribute to this thread. Installed a Jupiter into my Kiesel Aries Evertune 7 last night. Nothing crazy but I did a quick recording this morning.


----------



## Bearitone

Maybe it’s just my headphones but i heard no differences in the pickup comparison video


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> to be fair not all pickups clean up well when you roll back the volume, especially higher output pickups.



I think the bar is a lot lower than they treat it. 

Cleans sound better with less output? Volume knob is functional?? Hmm... Interesting...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ShiftPoint said:


> Hey guys, figured I'd contribute to this thread. Installed a Jupiter into my Kiesel Aries Evertune 7 last night. Nothing crazy but I did a quick recording this morning.




Can we get some clips showing off the rhythm playing? That seems to be where these are gonna shine.


----------



## ShiftPoint

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can we get some clips showing off the rhythm playing? That seems to be where these are gonna shine.


I know I'm late to the game here but I recorded a quick rhythm track. Hope this helps


----------



## AkiraSpectrum




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ShiftPoint said:


> I know I'm late to the game here but I recorded a quick rhythm track. Hope this helps




Oh yeah, that sounds killer as fuck.

I hope this does well enough for a 6-string variant.


----------



## Matt08642

AkiraSpectrum said:


>




Man, Wes is a fucking excellent guitar player


----------



## Xaeldaren

Gabrielle is still my favourite track on that whole album, and that video just confirms it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bump, kinda curious if anyone has experience with attempting to get a 6-string version?


----------



## Carl Kolchak

ShiftPoint said:


> I know I'm late to the game here but I recorded a quick rhythm track. Hope this helps



I have a DC700 that I'm looking to do a pup swap on this, and this vid helped a lot. Thanks.


----------



## lewis

are these available in white?


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Zhysick

For me it sounds like, without being very detailed, the Jupiter has a ton more mids than the Dimebucker, and that's easy because the Dimebucker is scooped, very much indeed.
I can see the Jupiter working better for lead work and for modern djent tones... 

I never liked the Dimebucker except for Pantera's tones BUT lately I am enjoying crispier pickups but I need mids to cut thru... but the Jupiter, while in paper it looked perfect, in that demo compared to the Dimebucker it might be a bit too much mid forward for the tone I want... Sounds to me like you have engaged an EQ with boosted 800Hz to 2000Hz all the time... I don't mind a bit in the 1200Hz area for a clearer sound but ALL the time...

I will keep an eye for different comparisons as I might be again hunting a new pickup for the same fucking guitar... This is neverending... might just change the guitar but it plays so good...


----------



## SpaceDock

I recently bought a guitar that came with a set of Jupiter pickups in it. I used to have a dimebucker maybe 12 years ago, too long for me to give a good comparison.

I would say the Jupiter is very high output and not scooped or EQ’ed to a noticeable degree. Some pickups like the nazgul have some very obvious frequency profile. The Jupiter just seems super hot but not noisy when I play. There is a noticeable amount of what I call “stringyness” that the neck pickup brings out. For those of you with a precision drive, it’s like have the clicked knob rotated more clockwise.

If I A/B the Jupiter set with a Fluence Modern, I think the modern sounds more tame, less hot, but also more focused. The Jupiter also seems very “fast” and even across the strings, it’s hard for me to explain but I feel like some pickups have a small swell or bloom when playing whereas the Jupiter is right there and doesn’t have that effect.

I know this description is probably not very scientific but I like the pickups, not sure I would have sourced and payed for the SD custom shop to wind this set but since they came in the guitar I think they are really great with no plan to change them out.

One final thought is that I normally play with low gain and only use a boost for heavier tones, the Jupiter is not just one trick pony. They sound great at that mid gain level as well. A bit too hot for my tastes on cleans.


----------



## IronSean

Zhysick said:


> For me it sounds like, without being very detailed, the Jupiter has a ton more mids than the Dimebucker, and that's easy because the Dimebucker is scooped, very much indeed.
> I can see the Jupiter working better for lead work and for modern djent tones...
> 
> I never liked the Dimebucker except for Pantera's tones BUT lately I am enjoying crispier pickups but I need mids to cut thru... but the Jupiter, while in paper it looked perfect, in that demo compared to the Dimebucker it might be a bit too much mid forward for the tone I want... Sounds to me like you have engaged an EQ with boosted 800Hz to 2000Hz all the time... I don't mind a bit in the 1200Hz area for a clearer sound but ALL the time...
> 
> I will keep an eye for different comparisons as I might be again hunting a new pickup for the same fucking guitar... This is neverending... might just change the guitar but it plays so good...



One thing to keep in mind is that he likely dialed one tone to try and suit both those pickups. Given they're voiced so differently, the dimebucker is probably more scooped than it would be dialing alone, and the Jupiter is possibly more mid-forward than it would be dialed alone.


----------



## IronSean

I just installed a set of the 6s in a my Jackson RR1 over the long weekend. Definitely a bit of mid grind. I also got a set of Black Winters that just arrived, and a Duncan Liberator. And I'll try and get some comparisons and thoughts between them and other pickups I have on hand (EMG 81, EMG 57/66, EMG HetSet, JB, '59 Bridge, Custom 5, Jupiters, Black Winters, Distortion 8s, Loller Imperial High Winds, Jackson J80) to post in here, because I definitely would have appreciated it when deciding if I should try them.

Only problem right now is the RR1 had 250k pots unbeknownst to me. (It has the 80s/90s Jackson brand pickups with a mid boost preamp, which apparently included a 250k Vol, 250k Tone, and a 50k mid boost pot). With the 250k vol/tone and a 3-way "north coils/humbucker/south coils" switch (that I intended to be Inner/Hum/Outer but misinterpreted a diagram) they were pretty muddy and muffled. Deleting the Tone for just the 250k volume is better, but I've gotta get some 500k pots to really let them breath before I do any true comparisons or clips.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

IronSean said:


> I just installed a set of the 6s in a my Jackson RR1 over the long weekend. Definitely a bit of mid grind. I also got a set of Black Winters that just arrived, and a Duncan Liberator. And I'll try and get some comparisons and thoughts between them and other pickups I have on hand (EMG 81, EMG 57/66, EMG HetSet, JB, '59 Bridge, Custom 5, Jupiters, Black Winters, Distortion 8s, Loller Imperial High Winds, Jackson J80) to post in here, because I definitely would have appreciated it when deciding if I should try them.
> 
> Only problem right now is the RR1 had 250k pots unbeknownst to me. (It has the 80s/90s Jackson brand pickups with a mid boost preamp, which apparently included a 250k Vol, 250k Tone, and a 50k mid boost pot). With the 250k vol/tone and a 3-way "north coils/humbucker/south coils" switch (that I intended to be Inner/Hum/Outer but misinterpreted a diagram) they were pretty muddy and muffled. Deleting the Tone for just the 250k volume is better, but I've gotta get some 500k pots to really let them breath before I do any true comparisons or clips.



I'm curious to how it stacks against the HetSet.


----------



## Matt08642

Sounding pretty rad here:


----------



## Zhysick

^^^^ That sounds phenomenal.

But I don't mind the pickups there, I just fucking want that guitar. So amazing. 

And probably his best playing ever (I haven't checked all his videos, just a few). Sounds soooooo soulful and... just slow and sweet. Really great.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zhysick said:


> ^^^^ That sounds phenomenal.
> 
> But I don't mind the pickups there, I just fucking want that guitar. So amazing.
> 
> And probably his best playing ever (I haven't checked all his videos, just a few). Sounds soooooo soulful and... just slow and sweet. Really great.


his cover of sleepwalking is still one of my favorites. Similar vein to what he did with Layla here.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Matt08642 said:


> Sounding pretty rad here:




The pickups sounds good, but that cover makes the video for me.


----------



## Glades

That destroyer he has is amazing.
Ibanez needs to bring back the destroyer and Xiphos.


----------



## IronSean

I put a set in my Jackson RR1 recently. I haven't put it solidly through it's paces yet, but the bridge offers a lot of clarity, some mid focus, but still some tight depth. The Neck doesn't sound as good as the pickup it replaced (The Jackson J-80 it came stock with), but that neck pickup was a pickup where every time I played clean I went "wow, this sounds phenomenal clean" so it's not a fair comparison.


----------



## noob

IronSean said:


> I just installed a set of the 6s in a my Jackson RR1 over the long weekend. Definitely a bit of mid grind. I also got a set of Black Winters that just arrived, and a Duncan Liberator. And I'll try and get some comparisons and thoughts between them and other pickups I have on hand (EMG 81, EMG 57/66, EMG HetSet, JB, '59 Bridge, Custom 5, Jupiters, Black Winters, Distortion 8s, Loller Imperial High Winds, Jackson J80) to post in here, because I definitely would have appreciated it when deciding if I should try them.
> 
> Only problem right now is the RR1 had 250k pots unbeknownst to me. (It has the 80s/90s Jackson brand pickups with a mid boost preamp, which apparently included a 250k Vol, 250k Tone, and a 50k mid boost pot). With the 250k vol/tone and a 3-way "north coils/humbucker/south coils" switch (that I intended to be Inner/Hum/Outer but misinterpreted a diagram) they were pretty muddy and muffled. Deleting the Tone for just the 250k volume is better, but I've gotta get some 500k pots to really let them breath before I do any true comparisons or clips.



Do you have any news about these Jupiters? I'm really interested with these pickups but I can't find enough info and I can't really decide for Jupiters or Black winters. Do you guys have any advice?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bump. Looking at the bridge pickup for a project. Any more opinions?


----------



## noob

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bump. Looking at the bridge pickup for a project. Any more opinions?



I've just bought a set. I'll let you know as soon as I'll install them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

noob said:


> I've just bought a set. I'll let you know as soon as I'll install them.



I ended up getting something else, but yeah I'd still be curious to try it out.


----------



## IronSean

noob said:


> Do you have any news about these Jupiters? I'm really interested with these pickups but I can't find enough info and I can't really decide for Jupiters or Black winters. Do you guys have any advice?



I ended up lending the guitar with them in it to a friend before pandemic related things locked everything down, so I've been without it since shortly after installing them. He's liking them though.


----------



## noob

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I ended up getting something else, but yeah I'd still be curious to try it out.



I've just installed them and played them. These Jupiters sounds like nothing i have already heard before. They have their very own voice, which is very mid focused, super tight bass and glassy highs. Lots of clarity, dynamics and note definition are going on with these pickups, you can play 7h, 9th, etc chords or arpeggios and clearly hear every single note.
I also brought gain to 9 on my Rivera ktre just for the sake of it, but the Jupiter kept being cool and manageable while other pickups become muddy as hell.

Regarding heavy palm muting riff, they don't have that bass stomp like suicide silence breakdowns but still, they do not fall short in that area. You can pull off crazy downpicking chugs with very solid and tight bass response. Also it squeals like the dimebucker, pinch harmonics everywhere.

Regarding leads, jupiter has lots of sustain and dynamics, it can really get out mellow sounds, screams, cryes and everything in between.

They're kinda cool even on clean channel. I've put a push/pull pot on my guitar to split them. Splitter jupiter are very cool, stratocaster territory.

So far, I'm really liking them. They do modern metal just well but they can also survive in old school situations but I'm still struggling a bit with amp eq. I need to spend some more time on it.

Anyway if I'd have to choose some words to describe jupiters, they'd be hi-fi, balanced, dynamics, so you've really gotta have your chops on point or you'll hear every little mistake.


----------



## lewis

i would still prefer the Dimebucker over these.

They pair well with onboard solutions like the EMG VMC, to help get some mids back in them (which is people's biggest gripe usually - they are too scooped)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

noob said:


> I've just installed them and played them. These Jupiters sounds like nothing i have already heard before. They have their very own voice, which is very mid focused, super tight bass and glassy highs. Lots of clarity, dynamics and note definition are going on with these pickups, you can play 7h, 9th, etc chords or arpeggios and clearly hear every single note.
> I also brought gain to 9 on my Rivera ktre just for the sake of it, but the Jupiter kept being cool and manageable while other pickups become muddy as hell.
> 
> Regarding heavy palm muting riff, they don't have that bass stomp like suicide silence breakdowns but still, they do not fall short in that area. You can pull off crazy downpicking chugs with very solid and tight bass response. Also it squeals like the dimebucker, pinch harmonics everywhere.
> 
> Regarding leads, jupiter has lots of sustain and dynamics, it can really get out mellow sounds, screams, cryes and everything in between.
> 
> They're kinda cool even on clean channel. I've put a push/pull pot on my guitar to split them. Splitter jupiter are very cool, stratocaster territory.
> 
> So far, I'm really liking them. They do modern metal just well but they can also survive in old school situations but I'm still struggling a bit with amp eq. I need to spend some more time on it.
> 
> Anyway if I'd have to choose some words to describe jupiters, they'd be hi-fi, balanced, dynamics, so you've really gotta have your chops on point or you'll hear every little mistake.



One of my favorite pickups is the EMG 81 so I can defibitely deal with mid heavy. Definitely need to give these a shot one day then.


----------



## noob

lewis said:


> i would still prefer the Dimebucker over these.
> 
> They pair well with onboard solutions like the EMG VMC, to help get some mids back in them (which is people's biggest gripe usually - they are too scooped)



Yeah dimebucker is too scooped and it's kinda twangy, kinda nasal in the upper range, so i ended up swapping it with SD Distortion. Dimebucker is more brutal than Jupiter as far as I remember but Jupiter can give serious beating while palm muting. It's just a different kind of voice.

Anyway it fits well along Rivera Ktre which sometimes can be too bassy/flubby. Maybe jupiters would be too tight and dry along tight amps such Diezel etc


----------



## Selkoid

Anyone really spent some time with the 7 string set? Trying to find some BKP alternatives because the prices are absolutely insane right now, I’m wondering if these can get in the same ballpark / what they can be compared to. I also don’t see 7 string sets of these anywhere, are they not meant to be paired like the 6 set?


----------



## noob

Jupiter 6 string set is a standard product while Jupiter 7 string pickup is a custom shop product and as far as I know there isn't a neck pickup to be paired with Jupiter 7 string. Maybe Seymour Duncan will address that in the future. 
Sorry but I can't help you comparing this set to BKP, I've never had a BKP.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

noob said:


> Jupiter 6 string set is a standard product while Jupiter 7 string pickup is a custom shop product and as far as I know there isn't a neck pickup to be paired with Jupiter 7 string. Maybe Seymour Duncan will address that in the future.
> Sorry but I can't help you comparing this set to BKP, I've never had a BKP.


they ship with a sentient neck


----------



## Selkoid

KnightBrolaire said:


> they ship with a sentient neck



Thanks for the insight, is it just a regular sentient 7 neck or a "tweaked" one so they can charge extra $$$ for it?

edit: Never mind, you probably pay the premium for the rail styling of the jupiter.


----------



## SubsonicDoom99

Yeah they do a Jupiter (Sentient) neck pickup for 7 string from the custom shop. In addition to the rail styling I think it's also slightly less DCR than a normal Sentient 7 string neck pickup, too.


----------



## Blytheryn

KnightBrolaire said:


> they ship with a sentient neck



They do? It lools like it's own thing nowadays.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Blytheryn said:


> They do? It lools like it's own thing nowadays.


it's a rail version of the sentient iirc


----------



## Marked Man

Zado said:


> You are talking with the wrong guy, I'm an overwound PAF/ hot rodded vintage output humbucker / single coil guy  but honestly this endless search for the tightest bareknaggro djenticulate hi-fi pickup entertains me quite a lot



I like to observe jaunty djenty quests more from the sidelines. 

I'm more of an '80s thrash/prog metal guy at heart, but it's still fun to watch them go for it.


----------



## BrutalRob

So, a few more of you guys got them so far and can share their opinions?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Long bumptime.

Anyone got a chance to compare these to the BKP Painkillers? Seems like the only other pickup I can think of that compares to it.


----------



## SubsonicDoom99

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Long bumptime.
> 
> Anyone got a chance to compare these to the BKP Painkillers? Seems like the only other pickup I can think of that compares to it.



Actually I recently got to try the BKP Painkillers, and I've played the Jupiter as well. While I didn't get a chance to sit down and A/B them with each other at the same time, my impression is that the Painkiller has a bit more of a upper-mid boost and extreme clarity than even the Jupiter has. Responsiveness of the low end with palm muting and overall bottom tightness seemed to be pretty similar. I'm really impressed with both pickups honestly, so if I was looking for more of that extreme mid-bump and clarity for my tone I'd probably go with the Painkiller, whereas the Jupiter felt a bit more balanced overall EQ-wise. Either one is a solid choice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

SubsonicDoom99 said:


> Actually I recently got to try the BKP Painkillers, and I've played the Jupiter as well. While I didn't get a chance to sit down and A/B them with each other at the same time, my impression is that the Painkiller has a bit more of a upper-mid boost and extreme clarity than even the Jupiter has. Responsiveness of the low end with palm muting and overall bottom tightness seemed to be pretty similar. I'm really impressed with both pickups honestly, so if I was looking for more of that extreme mid-bump and clarity for my tone I'd probably go with the Painkiller, whereas the Jupiter felt a bit more balanced overall EQ-wise. Either one is a solid choice.



Honestly was expecting the Jupiter to be more bitey, so that's a little surprising. I owned a Painkiller and it's probably the tightest and most aggressive passive pickup I ever used.


----------



## SubsonicDoom99

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Honestly was expecting the Jupiter to be more bitey, so that's a little surprising. I owned a Painkiller and it's probably the tightest and most aggressive passive pickup I ever used.


Right I hear you, surprised me a bit too. But like I said I wasn't A/B'ing them at the same time and the pickups were in different model guitars so that could also factor in some I suppose. I agree with you about the Painkiller being tight and aggressive, I just found it had more noticable aggression in the midrange than the Jupiter did. I didn't expect the Jupiter to be quite so balanced in comparison. I find both pickups to be pretty great at what they do, personally.


----------



## lewis

On the the dimebucker issues. I always see they're too scooped. Yet no one seems to have tried them with an on board mid boost to remedy the issue.

EMG have the VMC knob where you can adjust and boost the specific mid you want. Seems like the perfect partner to the dimebucker.
Just like if you have a pickup you want to be way tighter you can get the RPC which tightens lows and boosts clarity the more you turn it up


----------



## narad

Thought I'd bump this as I just got a guitar back from refret and had this installed in the bridge. I was very surprised by it, and looking back on the demo clips now I think I understand it more, but wasn't the impression I got in those clips. 

For one, I don't think it's nearly as saturated as I thought. It has a feeling/response that to me is similar to a ceramic nailbomb, but is voiced with a dark aggressive sound. A full chord sound fairly even with less mids/top end than most metal pickups, certainly less than the black winter I saw another thread trying to compare the two. But as it's not giving a saturated feeling, chords have a clear sound overall and I think if you do a lot of augmented/complex chords, it's quite nice. There isn't a lot of bass either, so not a lot of bounce, it's kind of a fast and flat response.

When soloing on the bridge it's nice, not shrill at all. Less shrill than pickups that people describe as "not shrill in the high end"  It's a bit smooth. I'm pretty happy with the bridge solo tone. At the same time, single note lines on the lower strings were a bit "round" and lacked any edge or presence, a little disappointing. So for my riffing which is usually a lot of Haunted-esque death metal, not great. Bouncing off the low E is not very fun.

One thing I do like to play with it is Death. Like the chords that you let ring out, like in Crystal Mountain, sound really evil. That is the context where I really like it. It suits that song well, since the single note higher runs also sound pretty good.

It's like the pickup equivalent of a VHT amp in my mind.


----------



## cwhitey2

narad said:


> It's like the pickup equivalent of a VHT amp in my mind.



Very interesting. I wonder how one played through an actual Fryette/VHT would sounds


----------



## narad

cwhitey2 said:


> Very interesting. I wonder how one played through an actual Fryette/VHT would sounds



I can answer that if I sell a couple amps and can reach the back wall where my VHT is lol. I'm guessing not good. I was playing it through a Mark III with a boost to make it even a little bit more spongy.


----------



## JK-PA

Damn this thread just reminds me that I still wanna check these out...


----------



## JimF

JK-PA said:


> Damn this thread just reminds me that I still wanna check these out...



The recent review makes me glad I didn't!


----------



## cwhitey2

narad said:


> I can answer that if I sell a couple amps and can reach the back wall where my VHT is lol. I'm guessing not good. I was playing it through a Mark III with a boost to make it even a little bit more spongy.


It will prob sound like shit  I'm still curious though, so if you ever get a chance to do that let me know how it sounds...might be surprised


----------



## BrutalRob

JimF said:


> The recent review makes me glad I didn't!



I think the PU is better with an Alnico Magnet. I sure as hell prefer it with A8 in the bridge and A9 in the neck anyways. Neck was just a bit too thin with the ceramic for my taste and bridge too clean. Alnico did the trick for me. 

I also got a second set which will get the A9 in the bridge. In other pickups, i like A9 a lot in bridge PUs so i am looking forward to that.


----------



## Xaeldaren

narad said:


> Thought I'd bump this as I just got a guitar back from refret and had this installed in the bridge. I was very surprised by it, and looking back on the demo clips now I think I understand it more, but wasn't the impression I got in those clips.
> 
> For one, I don't think it's nearly as saturated as I thought. It has a feeling/response that to me is similar to a ceramic nailbomb, but is voiced with a dark aggressive sound. A full chord sound fairly even with less mids/top end than most metal pickups, certainly less than the black winter I saw another thread trying to compare the two. But as it's not giving a saturated feeling, chords have a clear sound overall and I think if you do a lot of augmented/complex chords, it's quite nice. There isn't a lot of bass either, so not a lot of bounce, it's kind of a fast and flat response.
> 
> When soloing on the bridge it's nice, not shrill at all. Less shrill than pickups that people describe as "not shrill in the high end"  It's a bit smooth. I'm pretty happy with the bridge solo tone. * At the same time, single note lines on the lower strings were a bit "round" and lacked any edge or presence, a little disappointing. So for my riffing which is usually a lot of Haunted-esque death metal, not great. Bouncing off the low E is not very fun.*
> 
> One thing I do like to play with it is Death. Like the chords that you let ring out, like in Crystal Mountain, sound really evil. That is the context where I really like it. It suits that song well, since the single note higher runs also sound pretty good.
> 
> It's like the pickup equivalent of a VHT amp in my mind.



This part is very surprising to me, given Wes' style. Thanks for the review! I've wondered about these pickups periodically.


----------



## narad

BrutalRob said:


> I think the PU is better with an Alnico Magnet. I sure as hell prefer it with A8 in the bridge and A9 in the neck anyways. Neck was just a bit too thin with the ceramic for my taste and bridge too clean. Alnico did the trick for me.
> 
> I also got a second set which will get the A9 in the bridge. In other pickups, i like A9 a lot in bridge PUs so i am looking forward to that.



Are you getting them custom ordered by SD that way?



Xaeldaren said:


> This part is very surprising to me, given Wes' style. Thanks for the review! I've wondered about these pickups periodically.



Very much YMMV with these things, but I was expecting some sort of more versatile Dimebucker (not that I've played one of those), but it doesn't seem like it. I've also changed the pickup height a bit just to check, but it wasn't overly sensitive to those adjustments.


----------



## BrutalRob

narad said:


> Are you getting them custom ordered by SD that way?
> 
> 
> Nope. One of my sources for magnets was kind enough to bond two regular sized magnets and grind them down to the propper width. I do the magnet swapping myself.


----------



## Xaeldaren

narad said:


> Are you getting them custom ordered by SD that way?
> 
> 
> 
> Very much YMMV with these things, but I was expecting some sort of more versatile Dimebucker (not that I've played one of those), but it doesn't seem like it. I've also changed the pickup height a bit just to check, but it wasn't overly sensitive to those adjustments.



That's what I was thinking too - Wes even did a demo comparing the two - not super scientific since it was in different guitars etc, but it seemed to be a lot more "modern" in its voicing - more balanced overall. It's really interesting to hear some in depth thoughts.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Surprised to hear that it seems dark. It seems pretty bright in videos.


----------



## Excruciator

Out of curiosity, is the baseplate black plastic, or is it black powder coated brass? Looking at images, it could be either, the threads seem to be brass in appearance but that doesn't mean the entire plate is; it could be plastic, or it could be nickel silver, as almost all SD's are. I would be rather surprised if it was in any way a dark pickup, even if SD had wrapped the coils in the copper foil as they sometimes do (the promotional images suggest they do not). Not to discount your experience of course, because it's entirely possible, but it seems very unlikely with that wind, even if it's a brass baseplate ala Dimarzio.

What i suspect it might be is the way rail pickups sense the string: It can make even a prominent high end seem to be relatively smooth and rounded, in terms of tone and playing feel/response. Rail pickups can be very much an acquired taste.


----------



## BrutalRob

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Surprised to hear that it seems dark. It seems pretty bright in videos.



Well to me it definately is a bright pickup. Compared to other Pickups, i have treble reduced on my amp


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Surprised to hear that it seems dark. It seems pretty bright in videos.



Yea, same, but I'm playing my blue stripe mark III. The brightest of the bright. Of course I have the treble low, but it can be a bit grating with some of the other guitars. FYI, the other guitars around have EMG 81s/SD screamin' demon/SD TB-5 custom.

Maybe the guitar is a factor. The other guitar are typically Horizons. The jupiter is in my crackle star, maple neck, unsure of the body wood.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

new clip from wes using the jupiter 7


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> new clip from wes using the jupiter 7




I definitely get that throating vocal djenty sound to the notes, but his clip is way more present overall than when I play. I'll try setting my amp a bit brighter next time I play. Most of my pickups have some sort of pushed treble so I have the graphic EQ set the opposite to compensate a bit, but this seems flatter, so maybe I can boost them up. Not that Wes's sound here is really my thing. I like his lead tone more than his rhythms.


----------



## Nito138

Long time lurker but I thought I'd add my 2 cents as far as the neck goes.

I used a Jupiter neck to replace a BKP VHII that I found too boomy in C# standard So far I like it. 

It pairs very well with the Oil City Black Bird I left in the bridge, to the point where they could be a set if not for the Jupiter being a bit louder. It's round and reminds me a lot of a hotter BKP Impulse Neck but with less low end. Very responsive to the tone knob and able to get quite woody when rolled down. 

Almost makes me wish I got a set.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

full track version of the other vid


----------



## Matt08642

Those DI's sound pretty brutal reamped through Neural DSP Granophyre + York Mesa OS 4x12 IRs


----------



## shpence

KnightBrolaire said:


> full track version of the other vid




Glad a 7 string version exists now. Might have to replace the Juggernauts I have in a HT7 as I want something tighter and drier. I wasn't aware of customshop.seymourduncan.com so I'm definitely going to play around with some possible combos. I've been a BKP fanboy for over 15 years but since they have shot up so much in price, I've found myself exploring the SD lineup recently. Lots of cool pups to choose from.


----------



## BrutalRob

shpence said:


> Glad a 7 string version exists now. .



What do you mean? That thing started as a 7 string version, though bridge only. NIce to see a neck version now, too.


----------



## shpence

BrutalRob said:


> What do you mean? That thing started as a 7 string version, though bridge only. NIce to see a neck version now, too.



Since I've been looking for it, there was only a 6 string version available on their main website. I wasn't familiar with the custom shop site so it might've been on there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

shpence said:


> Since I've been looking for it, there was only a 6 string version available on their main website. I wasn't familiar with the custom shop site so it might've been on there.



Yep, it started exclusively as a 7-string bridge pickup from the custom shop. The production 6 string set came a year later.


----------

